# trying to pick up a tank



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, i'm trying to pick up a tank in waxahachie and was wondering if someone could help me out. it's a 150 gallon set up and i am willing to pay a fee. please let me know and i'm located in west plano tx.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

when does it need to be picked up, I have a truck. that is a little over a drive.. I bet we could work something out, gas and dinner ? 

it's the 72x18x28 150 will the people selling it help?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i need it to be picked up by wednesday. i'll pay for gas and dinner. sure. 
they will be helping to move this giant.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i've got a desist appointment tomorrow. could it be done tomorrow night or wenesday morning.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i could be done wednesday morning.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i could be done wednesday morning.


what time, in the Morning... just got to put my check in the bank..


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

what about 9 am? or 10 am?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that might work, I could drop my check off at the bank, then be at your apartment around 10:30.... do you have the address my dad could just take my car to work.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone here have a truck?


----------

